# Valium or Klonopin better?



## caslon

My doc prescribed Valium for me in 2 mg doses. It has been working somewhat in making me more relaxed. Does anyone know if Klonopin is more effective? It seems a lot more people take Klonopin rather than Valium. Any ideas why?


----------



## peregrine

---


----------



## UltraShy

caslon said:


> My doc prescribed Valium for me in 2 mg doses. It has been working somewhat in making me more relaxed. Does anyone know if Klonopin is more effective?


In general, all benzos work equally well. Of course, everyone is different, so some will find one to work better than another. My personal opinion is that Valium is clearly superior to Klonopin, but YMMV and you'll never know unless you try them yourself.

BTW, you got a very weak dose. In fact, the weakest there is. Valium comes in 2, 5, and 10 mg tablets.



caslon said:


> It seems a lot more people take Klonopin rather than Valium. Any ideas why?


It has everything to do with history & reputation and zip to do with pharmacology. Valium was handed out like candy 30 years ago, becoming the #1 selling prescription drug of the 1970s. Valium got a bad reputation due to this overprescribing and it's never recovered from this undeserved reputation. It's a good drug, but has a reputation that sucks.

Klonopin doesn't have such a bad reputation, largely because it's not a household name. Unless you have anxiety, seizures, or work in the medical field you likely have no clue what Klonopin is. It can't have a bad reputation -- when it has no reputation at all with the general public!

I think Valium is also viewed as very old-fashioned --this was the drug for neurotic housewives in the 1960s. It's the drug grandma took so long ago. (Valium hit the market in 1963, the second benzo there was -- Librium being the first in 1960).


----------



## Noca

Ask for klonopin, that way even if your doc is a benzo phobe the lowest dose they can give you is .5mgs which is stronger than the lowest dose of valium.


----------



## Lupus

Just posting my agreement with ultrashy. 

The difference really is in the half life and the euphoric effects when it comes to benzos. The shorter lasting benzos like xanax tend to be more euphoric and are the ones prefered by people looking to catch a buzz. These are the ones generally prescibed for "as needed". While the less potent but longer lasting benzos such as klonopin tend to be taken daily and dont offer much recreational value. 

Valium and lorzepam are kind of middle of the road as far as how long they last and how potent they are.


----------



## incubusfan

I've tried Klonopin, Valium, and Xanax XR. Xanax XR made me extremely agitated, gave me a headache, and made me feel like crap. Klonopin worked okay, and Valium is definitely the most effective and longest lasting for me.


----------



## UltraShy

Lupus said:


> While the *less potent* but longer lasting benzos such as *klonopin* tend to be taken daily and dont offer much recreational value.


Klonopin is a high-potency benzo in terms of how much effect you get per mg, with most benzo equivalency charts saying the following: 1 mg Klonopin = 2 mg Xanax = 4 mg Ativan = 20 mg Valium. (Not all charts agree and some would say it's 1 to 1 for Klonopin & Xanax -- and I'd agree that Klonopin's potency is overstated by most charts).



> Valium and lorzepam are kind of middle of the road as far as how long they last and how potent they are.


Valium is considered "low potency". So far today I've taken 6 mg of Xanax. It would take 60 mg of Valium to equal that. Of course, the whole concept of potency has always struck me as silly. Does it matter if it takes 1 mg or 10 mg to get the same job done?


----------



## Lupus

UltraShy said:


> Klonopin is a high-potency benzo in terms of how much effect you get per mg, with most benzo equivalency charts saying the following: 1 mg Klonopin = 2 mg Xanax = 4 mg Ativan = 20 mg Valium. (Not all charts agree and some would say it's 1 to 1 for Klonopin & Xanax -- and I'd agree that Klonopin's potency is overstated by most charts).
> 
> Valium is considered "low potency". So far today I've taken 6 mg of Xanax. It would take 60 mg of Valium to equal that. Of course, the whole concept of potency has always struck me as silly. Does it matter if it takes 1 mg or 10 mg to get the same job done?


I was using uhm potent in more a sense as how you consciously feel the drug. Equal doses of klonopin and xanax are completely different, i barely consciously even notice klonopins effects unless im experiancing a panic attack. But even a .5 dose of xanax is consciously noticable to me, which is also why its the prefered recreational benzo of choice.

I havent tried valium so im just going off what my p-doc said about it and i'd say lorzepam is about dead center in between xanax and klonopin.


----------



## wcc1945

I took Valium for years for Generalized Anxiety and have been on Klonopin for about two years now, low dosage 1 to .5 a day.
BE VERY CAREFUL with the Klonopin the withdrawl symptoms are purely
EVIL compared to Valium. I works wonderful and I had no side effects but
when I started weaning down to .25 a day it was bad. Take it only as
needed and try not to become too dependent on it.

This is my experience and opinion only.

WCC



jarrod said:


> Klonopin has a longer half-life and is less addictive, I believe. I've never taken valium myself (legally, anyway), but I've been taking klonopin for a while now and it works really well.


----------



## db0255

wcc1945 said:


> I took Valium for years for Generalized Anxiety and have been on Klonopin for about two years now, low dosage 1 to .5 a day.
> BE VERY CAREFUL with the Klonopin the withdrawl symptoms are purely
> EVIL compared to Valium. I works wonderful and I had no side effects but
> when I started weaning down to .25 a day it was bad. Take it only as
> needed and try not to become too dependent on it.
> 
> This is my experience and opinion only.
> 
> WCC


This happens because you took it for a period of 6 months or more, and can happen with any benzo. If you take a low dose of a benzo, for less than 6 months, the chance of addiction is very low unless you're a moderate drinker. If you take a high dose, you'll see withdrawal symptoms after as little as 2 weeks when you wean off.

Klonopin is the more potent benzo compared to Valium and has a longer half life. It'll be the most effective for you.


----------



## jim_morrison

UltraShy said:


> Klonopin is a high-potency benzo in terms of how much effect you get per mg, with most benzo equivalency charts saying the following: 1 mg Klonopin = 2 mg Xanax = 4 mg Ativan = 20 mg Valium. (Not all charts agree and some would say it's 1 to 1 for Klonopin & Xanax -- and I'd agree that Klonopin's potency is overstated by most charts).


Yeah over the years I've taken both Klonopin and Xanax on and off for anxiety disorders, and I would agree that they appear to be about 1mg to 1mg equipotent. I think the main differences as pointed out, are half life related, with xanax's tendency to kick in quickly and wear off quickly, making it more suited to panic attacks and also alas more prone to recreational use. And klonopins tendency to be smooth and suttle, and longer lasting.


----------



## anandikav

hey,
i think Klonopin is better than Valium,
better you try klonopin


----------



## gillettecavalcad3

*klonopin*

I prefer Klonopin due to the longer half life and the fact that it makes me feel so happy when I am on it. I don't know if that is because I can do normal things on it like chat up girls and generally just be the person I had always fantasized about being when I wasn't taken any meds.

Clonazepam and propranolol work really nice together. I have no inhibitions and it is great. Been on them for 5 - 6 years but take them on PRN basis to keep the efficacy. I was going to add adderall to the list. But my pdoc wants to put me on Nardil first alongside the clonazepam.


----------



## euphoria

UltraShy said:


> Valium is considered "low potency". So far today I've taken 6 mg of Xanax. It would take 60 mg of Valium to equal that. Of course, the whole concept of potency has always struck me as silly. Does it matter if it takes 1 mg or 10 mg to get the same job done?


The difference is that Valium (and its metabolites) distribute around and accumulate in the body (specifically fat tissue) to a greater extent, and have an extremely long half-life. Taken acutely, Valium tablets generally are weaker than Xanax (with the highest Valium being 10mg, apparently only equivalent to 0.5mg Xanax), but take 10mg a day over a period of weeks/months and it will really build up in effects.

ADME (Absorption, Distribution, Metabolism, Excretion) are the differences that make equivalency tables an extremely stupid idea when presented to patients not medically educated (at least without explanation). Someone taking a short-acting benzo like Xanax may end up worsening their addiction when attempting withdrawal with Valium as is usually suggested, unless instructed regarding the differences.

In response to the thread, it depends what you're using them for. Valium is probably better for long-term, continuous therapy, but taken occasionally its effects only last a couple of hours, so it may beat Klonopin taken as-needed (Kpin effects fade away slowly over 1-2 days, but are strongest for 6-8 hours). Xanax is the king of prn (as-needed) anti-anxiety meds, lasting only several hours and not accumulating in the way Valium does.


----------



## DMBfan

The only way to know how a benzo will affect you is to try it. I've tried xanax, klonopin, ativan and valium. I take about 15mg of valium 4-5 days a week and it is the most effective *for me* but it lasts even shorter than xanax (about 2 hours.) My experience is xanax and valium are similar in onset and duration (quick acting, last 2-4 hours.) Klonopin and ativan have a slower onset but last longer (6-8 hours). My advice is to try a benzo and move on to another if it doesn't help you. 2mg of valium is a small dose, I don't take less than 5mg but that is also very much individual (many naive doctors will start you on the lowest dose available though.)


----------



## jim_morrison

euphoria said:


> The difference is that Valium (and its metabolites) distribute around and accumulate in the body (specifically fat tissue) to a greater extent, and have an extremely long half-life. Taken acutely, Valium tablets generally are weaker than Xanax (with the highest Valium being 10mg, apparently only equivalent to 0.5mg Xanax), but take 10mg a day over a period of weeks/months and it will really build up in effects.
> 
> ADME (Absorption, Distribution, Metabolism, Excretion) are the differences that make equivalency tables an extremely stupid idea when presented to patients not medically educated (at least without explanation). Someone taking a short-acting benzo like Xanax may end up worsening their addiction when attempting withdrawal with Valium as is usually suggested, unless instructed regarding the differences.
> 
> In response to the thread, it depends what you're using them for. Valium is probably better for long-term, continuous therapy, but taken occasionally its effects only last a couple of hours, so it may beat Klonopin taken as-needed (Kpin effects fade away slowly over 1-2 days, but are strongest for 6-8 hours). Xanax is the king of prn (as-needed) anti-anxiety meds, lasting only several hours and not accumulating in the way Valium does.


If this is the case, would the ADME (Absorption, Distribution, Metabolism, Excretion) process, similarly cause Klonopin to build up in effects if you took it for a month or so, compared to taking it PRN?


----------



## euphoria

jim_morrison said:


> If this is the case, would the ADME (Absorption, Distribution, Metabolism, Excretion) process, similarly cause Klonopin to build up in effects if you took it for a month or so, compared to taking it PRN?


I'm guessing it'd be less than Valium, but more than Xanax.


----------



## Heatherx

wcc1945 said:


> I took Valium for years for Generalized Anxiety and have been on Klonopin for about two years now, low dosage 1 to .5 a day.
> BE VERY CAREFUL with the Klonopin the withdrawl symptoms are purely
> EVIL compared to Valium. I works wonderful and I had no side effects but
> when I started weaning down to .25 a day it was bad. Take it only as
> needed and try not to become too dependent on it.
> 
> This is my experience and opinion only.
> 
> WCC


Hello,

I am about to go on Klonopin to replace xanax and you said the withdrawl symptoms were pure EVIL for you. Can you explain to me what you experienced as I am possibly about to go on that?

Thank you!


----------



## FeldmanRN

caslon said:


> My doc prescribed Valium for me in 2 mg doses. It has been working somewhat in making me more relaxed. Does anyone know if Klonopin is more effective? It seems a lot more people take Klonopin rather than Valium. Any ideas why?


Everyone is different however, seems to Klonopin act faster but does not last as long. Valium has a much longer half life. You can check charts to veryify this. All benzos are addictive but general consensus is Klonopin is much more difficult to get off. In fact many doctors give valium to help get off the Klonopin.

Benzos are not really designed for long term use and after time it seems you need larger and larger doses for them to work. You may want to try relaxation techniques also and biofeedback helps a lot of people.

2mg of valium is a very low dose, I know many people who take 10 mg 4 times daily and some even more if they have spasm problems. Both drugs are supposed to help with spasms as well as anxiety.


----------



## FeldmanRN

Noca said:


> Ask for klonopin, that way even if your doc is a benzo phobe the lowest dose they can give you is .5mgs which is stronger than the lowest dose of valium.


This is true, .5mg of Klonopin is the equivalent of 10 mg of valium.


----------



## Bacon

10 MG of Valium is Equal to .5 of Klonopin. Klonopin and Xanax are the most potent benzo's MG to MG


----------



## hugeanxietyandbenzouser

*To anyone on dealing with benzos for a while now!!*

_Hey there,
I have been diagnosed with GAD(Generalized Anxiety Disorder), Panic Attacks, Anxiety attacks since I was 13, I'm 29 years old now. I have been on benzo's most of my life, some years were separated with me being on non-benzo anxiety med's (Busbar, Vistiral, Anti-depressants that have calming anxiety relief, and so on)due to me having to concentrate in school very hard the first few years because of the major I'm going into is extremely difficult. Anyways, I know this is an old topic, but whoever seems to find their way to it and can offer some advice that may be more knowledgeable than mine(although you'd have to be very well known with Benzo's, all of them, and years of tying with them, or if anyone who feels they can relate and only has been using them for a year, or few years can help, than please do):yes So here goes. I obviously first started off with Busbar and Vistiral when I was 13 due to my age and not getting benzo's until I was 16, than I got on Valium 10 Mg (which if someone does not know it is the highest dose, they come in 2mg, 5mg, and 10mg). It worked very well for me than as I was new to benzo's and with a strong dose, it's going to work,(I was diagnosed on a scale of 1-10 of Anxiety a 10, yah..kill me now.lol ) I was on it for about 4 years. Since than I do not remember what I was going on and trying and switching to automatically since I have tried literally every benzo and the highest doses they can give out at times! Anyways the point is right now is my problem. I was on Xanax 2mg Bars 6X a day{the highest I was ever on on Xanax} for about 2 years (and I do not need to even go on about the horrific detox, lets just say I ended up having a Grand Mal seizure in bed just after not taking my dose after a little less than 1/2 day, yah, and ended up in the ICU with a line on my Carotid artery and than having 8 more {conscious} seizures the following next 3 days, and lots of pain, ect..), so ever since than I have been trying to stay away from having a script for daily use of Xanax next to me all the time(plus my tolerance is so high and gets so high it's ridiculous). As I was saying, after that I decided 3 years ago to go on a not so high dose, but pretty high for average people(but again, I'm not your average anxiety patient) of Klonopine 2mg (which is the highest dose) 3X a day. It was okay but I was still suffering major GAD , Anxiety attacks, and panic attacks, and now it's not working for crap. (Also the Dr. I see now is very tough with doses of benzos and very careful. Just this week I discussed again with here, and we have literally tried EVERYTHING from Psych med.'s, anti-anxiety, and Anti-depressants and more to help my Anxiety. I get REALLY bad chest pains from my anxiety too, and if anyone knows what that is like when your NOT EVEN having an anxiety or panic attack, than you know how much it sucks and how it's horrible to feel like your having a heart attack and can't breath almost every min. of the day). Well as I was saying, we just this week decided to switch to Valium 10Mg 3X a day instead. So far I have not seen too much of a diff. but I do know that Valium is closer of a mix to Xanax and Klonopine because it hits faster than Klonopine but not as hard as Xanax, and lasts longer in your body and builds up with time than Klonopine, but doesn't fade like Xanax does, and is not fairly even close to the dangers of Xanax and not having them and the detox; also that Valium has a muscle relaxant in it and Klonopine does not. The problem is, sometimes I admit I did and still do stray from taking my dose the way it's supposed to be token. Instead of taking the Klonopine(since I have only now been on the Valium for 2 days) 3X a dayin the morning, evening, and night, I would take a lot of the time all 3 at once to get more relief and actual calm dowm(because 1 pill will not even touch me if I feel chest pain or anxiety, I only take the 1 pill 3X a day or sometimes only 1 or 2X a day if I don't have a lot of anxiety and rather save it for times where i need to take all 3 or sometimes 4-6 at once), I also have had to sometimes get of one of my fiend who gets 2Mg Xanax bars and he doesn't use them barely, so he gives me some when i need it. I take bars every once in a while with my Klonopine, at times sometimes taking my 3-4 pills of Klonopine at once with about 2-3 2mg bars and THAN I finally feel ACTUAL refief from my chest and able to breath and walk around or relax(It does not put me to sleep, I also have insomnia too, but I would have to take a lot of benzo's in order to sleep with my benzo history, but I'm on sleeping med's (Lunesta, and yes I have tried ALL other sleep med.'s including Ambien, I've been to 4 sleep study's and have been on sleep med.'s for the last 13 years of my life :|) for that, which barely helps but I catch maybe a 1/2 -1 hour a night or every other night if I can. (Ya living life as an insomniac :roll has not helped my anxiety either and also a reason why I have to sometimes take as much as I was saying). So for now I have only been on the Valium which I have not tried in 5 years for.. this is the 3rd day, and I am still really anxious and really anxious knowing that after I tried the Valium the last 2 days, today I decided to take 2 Klonopine, 2 Valium, and 2 Xanax, and it has not effected me one bit!?...Now I know I have to stop mixing them, I'm not ignorant to that fact and knowing I have to choose one and probably take the dose the way it's prescribed. So my question FINALLY..lol..is, has anyone been through what i am going through now and for them, what worked better 2mg Klonopine or 10mg Valium 3X a day for long-term use. I know the whole everyone's diff. and depends on your body, but ANY suggestions as to who thinks Valium 10mg is better than Klonopine 2mg for long term use afte having or not having a long term use with benzo's?? Thanks a bunch anyone.
BTW if this matters at all as I said I'm 29 years old (female)
I'm 5'6" and weight 108 Pds.
Thanks for listening and helping if you can! 
For I am going insane on trying to treat my anxiety!!!:mumlol
_


----------



## benzoxprt

*klonopin*

Klonipin is the weakest that chart(i am sorry is not correct @ all!!) false info. klonopin is prescribed cuz drs no its the least addictive.


UltraShy said:


> Klonopin is a high-potency benzo in terms of how much effect you get per mg, with most benzo equivalency charts saying the following: 1 mg Klonopin = 2 mg Xanax = 4 mg Ativan = 20 mg Valium. (Not all charts agree and some would say it's 1 to 1 for Klonopin & Xanax -- and I'd agree that Klonopin's potency is overstated by most charts).
> 
> Valium is considered "low potency". So far today I've taken 6 mg of Xanax. It would take 60 mg of Valium to equal that. Of course, the whole concept of potency has always struck me as silly. Does it matter if it takes 1 mg or 10 mg to get the same job done?


----------



## benzoxprt

wow r we the same person. klonipin is the weakest. xanax works the quickest and valium keeps u all around 'chill'.


hugeanxietyandbenzouser said:


> _Hey there,_
> _I have been diagnosed with GAD(Generalized Anxiety Disorder), Panic Attacks, Anxiety attacks since I was 13, I'm 29 years old now. I have been on benzo's most of my life, some years were separated with me being on non-benzo anxiety med's (Busbar, Vistiral, Anti-depressants that have calming anxiety relief, and so on)due to me having to concentrate in school very hard the first few years because of the major I'm going into is extremely difficult. Anyways, I know this is an old topic, but whoever seems to find their way to it and can offer some advice that may be more knowledgeable than mine(although you'd have to be very well known with Benzo's, all of them, and years of tying with them, or if anyone who feels they can relate and only has been using them for a year, or few years can help, than please do):yes So here goes. I obviously first started off with Busbar and Vistiral when I was 13 due to my age and not getting benzo's until I was 16, than I got on Valium 10 Mg (which if someone does not know it is the highest dose, they come in 2mg, 5mg, and 10mg). It worked very well for me than as I was new to benzo's and with a strong dose, it's going to work,(I was diagnosed on a scale of 1-10 of Anxiety a 10, yah..kill me now.lol ) I was on it for about 4 years. Since than I do not remember what I was going on and trying and switching to automatically since I have tried literally every benzo and the highest doses they can give out at times! Anyways the point is right now is my problem. I was on Xanax 2mg Bars 6X a day{the highest I was ever on on Xanax} for about 2 years (and I do not need to even go on about the horrific detox, lets just say I ended up having a Grand Mal seizure in bed just after not taking my dose after a little less than 1/2 day, yah, and ended up in the ICU with a line on my Carotid artery and than having 8 more {conscious} seizures the following next 3 days, and lots of pain, ect..), so ever since than I have been trying to stay away from having a script for daily use of Xanax next to me all the time(plus my tolerance is so high and gets so high it's ridiculous). As I was saying, after that I decided 3 years ago to go on a not so high dose, but pretty high for average people(but again, I'm not your average anxiety patient) of Klonopine 2mg (which is the highest dose) 3X a day. It was okay but I was still suffering major GAD , Anxiety attacks, and panic attacks, and now it's not working for crap. (Also the Dr. I see now is very tough with doses of benzos and very careful. Just this week I discussed again with here, and we have literally tried EVERYTHING from Psych med.'s, anti-anxiety, and Anti-depressants and more to help my Anxiety. I get REALLY bad chest pains from my anxiety too, and if anyone knows what that is like when your NOT EVEN having an anxiety or panic attack, than you know how much it sucks and how it's horrible to feel like your having a heart attack and can't breath almost every min. of the day). Well as I was saying, we just this week decided to switch to Valium 10Mg 3X a day instead. So far I have not seen too much of a diff. but I do know that Valium is closer of a mix to Xanax and Klonopine because it hits faster than Klonopine but not as hard as Xanax, and lasts longer in your body and builds up with time than Klonopine, but doesn't fade like Xanax does, and is not fairly even close to the dangers of Xanax and not having them and the detox; also that Valium has a muscle relaxant in it and Klonopine does not. The problem is, sometimes I admit I did and still do stray from taking my dose the way it's supposed to be token. Instead of taking the Klonopine(since I have only now been on the Valium for 2 days) 3X a dayin the morning, evening, and night, I would take a lot of the time all 3 at once to get more relief and actual calm dowm(because 1 pill will not even touch me if I feel chest pain or anxiety, I only take the 1 pill 3X a day or sometimes only 1 or 2X a day if I don't have a lot of anxiety and rather save it for times where i need to take all 3 or sometimes 4-6 at once), I also have had to sometimes get of one of my fiend who gets 2Mg Xanax bars and he doesn't use them barely, so he gives me some when i need it. I take bars every once in a while with my Klonopine, at times sometimes taking my 3-4 pills of Klonopine at once with about 2-3 2mg bars and THAN I finally feel ACTUAL refief from my chest and able to breath and walk around or relax(It does not put me to sleep, I also have insomnia too, but I would have to take a lot of benzo's in order to sleep with my benzo history, but I'm on sleeping med's (Lunesta, and yes I have tried ALL other sleep med.'s including Ambien, I've been to 4 sleep study's and have been on sleep med.'s for the last 13 years of my life :|) for that, which barely helps but I catch maybe a 1/2 -1 hour a night or every other night if I can. (Ya living life as an insomniac :roll has not helped my anxiety either and also a reason why I have to sometimes take as much as I was saying). So for now I have only been on the Valium which I have not tried in 5 years for.. this is the 3rd day, and I am still really anxious and really anxious knowing that after I tried the Valium the last 2 days, today I decided to take 2 Klonopine, 2 Valium, and 2 Xanax, and it has not effected me one bit!?...Now I know I have to stop mixing them, I'm not ignorant to that fact and knowing I have to choose one and probably take the dose the way it's prescribed. So my question FINALLY..lol..is, has anyone been through what i am going through now and for them, what worked better 2mg Klonopine or 10mg Valium 3X a day for long-term use. I know the whole everyone's diff. and depends on your body, but ANY suggestions as to who thinks Valium 10mg is better than Klonopine 2mg for long term use afte having or not having a long term use with benzo's?? Thanks a bunch anyone._
> _BTW if this matters at all as I said I'm 29 years old (female)_
> _I'm 5'6" and weight 108 Pds._
> _Thanks for listening and helping if you can! _
> _For I am going insane on trying to treat my anxiety!!!:mumlol_


----------



## Oioioi123

im a valium man because it doesnt make me feel out of it and intoxicated like most benzos. i can take 5mg and it just takes the edge off but i still feel normal.


----------



## swim

I was thinking, there are many different benzos out there so why do we always mention the usual 3/4 like kpin, valium, xanax and lorazepam? There are other good sedatives on the market one is clotiazepam, then there is delorazepam which is also fine, and then many others but seemingly doctors don't want to prescribe them.


----------



## CD700

Valium is the only drug i like
Much smoother then other benzos but these drugs are no good if taken every day


----------



## d829

I rather eat dog****e than take klonopin


----------



## MzSuzie49

*Psychiatrist Prefers Valium*

My recent visit with the Psychiatrist was informative. I had been presecribed Klonopin and took it for over a year; due to Chronic Anxiety Neurosis and accompnying insomnia. It was effective at the .5 mg dose in controlling my physical symptoms. I had informed him of not being willing to continue to take higher does of any medications with increased addictions. I have a condition for life and am conservative in what I take to handle the situation which started in my teens living in a volatile family environment. Back then, Valium was the drug of choice (mid sixties) and I took it due to my homelife for some time. It is tried and true. In recent years; once again due to serious marital problems... the condition resurfaced with symptoms of what was believed to be a heart attack (it turned out to be the anxiety rearing it's ugly head once more. I had been prescribed 1 mg. Xanax for insomnia and anxiety by a GP who had no right to prescribe it period. He was ready to up the dose when it lost it's effectiveness. I simply refused. I went through a horrible withdrawal with palpitations, nausea and shaking for four days!! He then put me on Klonopin at my request as I have abrother with the same problems due to our childhood experiences. Now after seeing a psychiatrist and being evaluated; he told me how BAD XANAX is. I was at that point on Klonopin; where it is losing effect. And now a year later; once again I've refused to take a larger dose. We all know that benzodiazepam in any form is addictive, too. My Psych has now told me that Valium, the old tried and true is preferable to Klonopin. I am taking the median dose of 5 mg. So far so good. MY POINT IS THIS... because I am so against increased doses; the Psych has told me that it is fine to switch back and forth between Klonopin and Valium as needed. He said it "tricks the liver" and allows a person with a lifetime condition such as mine; to stay at the same dosage and switch when the need arises. I am grateful to find someone who isn't a "pill pusher". Bad enough we have to medicate to deal with this hard life and world we live in. At least I have found someone who supports those of us who want to keep things under control to the degree we can.


----------



## brokenchelle

*just switched*

I saw a new doctor today... After being on Kpin and xanax for 7 years(flip flopping)... its time for me to come off of the kpin. My body is so used to it.. it doesnt help me what so ever. Id find myself takn 5mg a time.so id be takn 15 mg of kpin a day (running out very quick... Other than also being a (semi) recovering drug addict to almost everything, im slowly getting better... but I just got put on 10 mg of valium 2x a day.... so 20mg a day....i was on 1mg of kpin 3x a day. Kpin is hell, if i ran out of my script and had to wait 2 days till i could get my refill, i would already start withdrawal, I have a hard time following instructions but thats also bc i do abuse drugs.. but i did take my 1st dose of valium about 20 mins ago and its already made me feel more calm than takn my 5mg of kpin (not.5 im sayn 5, so 5 1mg tablets) im hoping that this will help me in the long run come off of everything.. i herd switching down from kpin to valium is a good idea to try and tapper yourself off of any benzos. (ive tried to use ativian but it is just not portent enough for me) but i have to really follow the instructions. and i really want this so im going too. Ive recreationaly have used valium but this time its my new anti anxiotey med....i just think that xanax is very addicting and wouldnt suggest anyone use that (ive been perscribed it but also hada bad addicted to it too, and it has bad withdrawl too) one and kpin is just really hard to come off... i think is just one of the worst, i wish i knew this when my doc 1st put me on a benzo, if you dont need to be on any benzo i would stay away.or try something for your anxiotry that is not a benzo.. like busbar or something..or try other things im very very anti- anti depressents i will not take them, im not sayn they wont help people i just dont like them. a benzo withdrawl is if not the same prolly worse to coming off of herion or roxys or a bad opiate/narcotic addiction (id know). When i had to go even just 2 days with out my kpin i started shaking. i had this feeling like everything sounded like i was in a tunnel my speach was off...i aucutally felt like i was going crazy and i was more anxious. id stutter.. kinda felt like ppl would look at me like i was off. bc i was feeling off. its not fun. I cannot say how the valium is gonna effect me...long term..bc like i said today is only my 1st day on it. im hoping i dont feel a lil akward from switing from kpin to valium, im no doctor but when it comes to medications.. or even drugs.. i do have a brain, even tho i don't use it for the right purposes. lol, if anyone has any questions or is concered about anything, dont hesitate to reach out and ask, and i can help out the best i can.

I'm new to tampa FL, idk if anyone eles is near the area, but id be willing to meet new people that have the same problems.. to help them... having company is the best feeling too. Also lots of ppl say deep breathing.. and it is true... for some ppl it can work but its not a long term relsea. Haveing anxiotey sucks and i also think that having anxiotey and just be put on a med and not realize the consequenses is even worse. also ask yr doctor.

thanks for listening.. er reading.


----------



## brokenchelle

hugeanxietyandbenzouser said:


> _Hey there,
> I have been diagnosed with GAD(Generalized Anxiety Disorder), Panic Attacks, Anxiety attacks since I was 13, I'm 29 years old now. I have been on benzo's most of my life, some years were separated with me being on non-benzo anxiety med's (Busbar, Vistiral, Anti-depressants that have calming anxiety relief, and so on)due to me having to concentrate in school very hard the first few years because of the major I'm going into is extremely difficult. Anyways, I know this is an old topic, but whoever seems to find their way to it and can offer some advice that may be more knowledgeable than mine(although you'd have to be very well known with Benzo's, all of them, and years of tying with them, or if anyone who feels they can relate and only has been using them for a year, or few years can help, than please do):yes So here goes. I obviously first started off with Busbar and Vistiral when I was 13 due to my age and not getting benzo's until I was 16, than I got on Valium 10 Mg (which if someone does not know it is the highest dose, they come in 2mg, 5mg, and 10mg). It worked very well for me than as I was new to benzo's and with a strong dose, it's going to work,(I was diagnosed on a scale of 1-10 of Anxiety a 10, yah..kill me now.lol ) I was on it for about 4 years. Since than I do not remember what I was going on and trying and switching to automatically since I have tried literally every benzo and the highest doses they can give out at times! Anyways the point is right now is my problem. I was on Xanax 2mg Bars 6X a day{the highest I was ever on on Xanax} for about 2 years (and I do not need to even go on about the horrific detox, lets just say I ended up having a Grand Mal seizure in bed just after not taking my dose after a little less than 1/2 day, yah, and ended up in the ICU with a line on my Carotid artery and than having 8 more {conscious} seizures the following next 3 days, and lots of pain, ect..), so ever since than I have been trying to stay away from having a script for daily use of Xanax next to me all the time(plus my tolerance is so high and gets so high it's ridiculous). As I was saying, after that I decided 3 years ago to go on a not so high dose, but pretty high for average people(but again, I'm not your average anxiety patient) of Klonopine 2mg (which is the highest dose) 3X a day. It was okay but I was still suffering major GAD , Anxiety attacks, and panic attacks, and now it's not working for crap. (Also the Dr. I see now is very tough with doses of benzos and very careful. Just this week I discussed again with here, and we have literally tried EVERYTHING from Psych med.'s, anti-anxiety, and Anti-depressants and more to help my Anxiety. I get REALLY bad chest pains from my anxiety too, and if anyone knows what that is like when your NOT EVEN having an anxiety or panic attack, than you know how much it sucks and how it's horrible to feel like your having a heart attack and can't breath almost every min. of the day). Well as I was saying, we just this week decided to switch to Valium 10Mg 3X a day instead. So far I have not seen too much of a diff. but I do know that Valium is closer of a mix to Xanax and Klonopine because it hits faster than Klonopine but not as hard as Xanax, and lasts longer in your body and builds up with time than Klonopine, but doesn't fade like Xanax does, and is not fairly even close to the dangers of Xanax and not having them and the detox; also that Valium has a muscle relaxant in it and Klonopine does not. The problem is, sometimes I admit I did and still do stray from taking my dose the way it's supposed to be token. Instead of taking the Klonopine(since I have only now been on the Valium for 2 days) 3X a dayin the morning, evening, and night, I would take a lot of the time all 3 at once to get more relief and actual calm dowm(because 1 pill will not even touch me if I feel chest pain or anxiety, I only take the 1 pill 3X a day or sometimes only 1 or 2X a day if I don't have a lot of anxiety and rather save it for times where i need to take all 3 or sometimes 4-6 at once), I also have had to sometimes get of one of my fiend who gets 2Mg Xanax bars and he doesn't use them barely, so he gives me some when i need it. I take bars every once in a while with my Klonopine, at times sometimes taking my 3-4 pills of Klonopine at once with about 2-3 2mg bars and THAN I finally feel ACTUAL refief from my chest and able to breath and walk around or relax(It does not put me to sleep, I also have insomnia too, but I would have to take a lot of benzo's in order to sleep with my benzo history, but I'm on sleeping med's (Lunesta, and yes I have tried ALL other sleep med.'s including Ambien, I've been to 4 sleep study's and have been on sleep med.'s for the last 13 years of my life :|) for that, which barely helps but I catch maybe a 1/2 -1 hour a night or every other night if I can. (Ya living life as an insomniac :roll has not helped my anxiety either and also a reason why I have to sometimes take as much as I was saying). So for now I have only been on the Valium which I have not tried in 5 years for.. this is the 3rd day, and I am still really anxious and really anxious knowing that after I tried the Valium the last 2 days, today I decided to take 2 Klonopine, 2 Valium, and 2 Xanax, and it has not effected me one bit!?...Now I know I have to stop mixing them, I'm not ignorant to that fact and knowing I have to choose one and probably take the dose the way it's prescribed. So my question FINALLY..lol..is, has anyone been through what i am going through now and for them, what worked better 2mg Klonopine or 10mg Valium 3X a day for long-term use. I know the whole everyone's diff. and depends on your body, but ANY suggestions as to who thinks Valium 10mg is better than Klonopine 2mg for long term use afte having or not having a long term use with benzo's?? Thanks a bunch anyone.
> BTW if this matters at all as I said I'm 29 years old (female)
> I'm 5'6" and weight 108 Pds.
> Thanks for listening and helping if you can!
> For I am going insane on trying to treat my anxiety!!!:mumlol
> _


i feel im the same way as you im 27.. im 5'7 and i weigh more than you... i used to just think that i was crazy bc id take all these meds at once and still not feel relief.. in general i think the best thing is to just come off all together... thats what im trying to do...i just posted something before reading yr post. idk if youll get this... but i def know how you feel and have been in yr shoes... from takn my kpin and mixn it with xanax all at once... i have taken up to like i said 15mg of kpin and it not even help me sleep... i was really upset one day and my anxiotey was getting the best of me. i took 45 of my 1mg kpin (45mg of kpin at once) and a lil booze...and i still did not feel anything...with having a bad childhood past ive also become addicted to other drugs..bc it makes me feel better and calms me down more than any benzo. but i also did just post i just switched from kpin to valium. im hoping that it will be okay.. i hope you find an answer...im hopping i do too...


----------



## metamorphosis

jarrod said:


> Klonopin has a longer half-life and is less addictive, I believe. I've never taken valium myself (legally, anyway), but I've been taking klonopin for a while now and it works really well.


Your off on that. Clonazepam has a half life of anywhere from 40-50 hrs,. depending on the persons metabolism. While diazepam's half life can be up to 100 hrs. depending on the amount used. Heres a good list of benzos. It includes their half lives and equivalent doses between the individual medications in this class of medications.

http://www.benzo.org.uk/bzequiv.htm


----------



## jestech

Not sure where you guys are getting your info. Klonopin is one of the strongest mg for mg benzos and very long lasting. If you take it PRN, it's fantastic. If you take it everyday and get addicted to it, the withdrawl can literally kill you.


----------



## privatejohnson

*My opinion - stay away from Klonopin*

I took Xanax daily for 13 years and weaned off it with no issues over 6 months, I took Klonopin for less then a month and can't shake it, I can't taper down, my body just won't let me. Klonopin worked AMAZING for SAD and Panic, but its positive effects are almost gone yet the feeling of absolute need to have that chemical in my body still exists, and if I go more then a day without taking it I get so twisted up inside that I want to put my head through a wall. I quit smoking cold turkey after 15 years, and I can't shake this crap after 1 month. For my body, its evil.

My Doc is putting me on Valium today, hopefully that helps...otherwise its detox for me. After one month.

Your mileage may vary, but if you want my opinion...and its my humble one...STAY AWAY. No one has the right answer, only you do for your body, but be aware of the risks. I am not the only one...


----------



## GotAnxiety

i tried xanax only one time a friend gave me a pill, and it gave me chest pain's i personally like ativan better not as long lasting as valium or klonopin, wouldn't the Klonopin cause more adaptation then ativan cause of the longer half-life being more expose too the brain, im talking as in not taking it everyday, giving your self a washout period equal too the halflife may help prevent tolarance, if you wait double the halflife there probably will be no tolarance


----------



## privatejohnson

Things with a long half life typically are easier to wean off of, as it gradually leaves the system. The withdrawal symptoms should be less intense. Heroin and nicotine have very short half files, that's one of the major reasons they are hard to kick, the withdraw is intense. 

But there is also a huge difference in withdraw intensity, and withdraw symptoms. Nicotine withdraw can give you the shakes, make you an ***, and very agitated, where as heroin can make you convulse, cramp, vomit, hallucinate, etc. Both are intense and have similar half life.

This klonopin seems to have a unique effect on the GABA A receptor, more so then Xanax, for me at least. Like I said, my mind just keeps craving this crap, more and more. I hate it. I force myself to get to the breaking point each time before I cave in...typically 24 hours, but I always cave in. I am fortunate to have a punching bag in my home gym, cause I have put more hours on handwork then I have sleeping. I split one pair of leather gloves last week. 

If I didn't have that punching bag, who knows what else I would be punching!


Seriously, I have been around the block with lots of recreational drugs, some for 6 months or more, and I licked them with good ol fashion will power. This Klonopin is different. I don't get it.

On the bright side, while it was working well in my system, I got the nuts to face a few challenges, wrongs and injustices in my life that I didn't have the courage to face before. I set several people straight in my life, and you know what, this BS withdraw was pretty much worth it, cause I know I can do it without it.....if I can just get off this crap! lol!


----------



## Kingofallmedia

Klonopin is much better..least if it's 6 mg or more.

Don't worry about overdosing. Just don't combine with alcohol and you'll feel better.


----------



## d829

I rather eat dog crap than take Klonopin. 
It's the most potent long lasting beast of all benzos and causes the worst withdrawals that can last months after your last dose.


----------



## privatejohnson

d829 said:


> I rather eat dog crap than take Klonopin.
> It's the most potent long lasting beast of all benzos and causes the worst withdrawals that can last months after your last dose.


Completely agree. I am day 2 with no Klonopin and I feel like total crap. I have am taking 50mg of valium at a time just to fight off the edge.

STAY AWAY FROM KLONOPIN


----------



## privatejohnson

Kingofallmedia said:


> Klonopin is much better..least if it's 6 mg or more.
> 
> Don't worry about overdosing. Just don't combine with alcohol and you'll feel better.


Bad joke, right?


----------



## Cajun

*Valium*



blakeyz said:


> Valium is the only drug i like
> Much smoother then other benzos but these drugs are no good if taken every day


 Sorry bud, I cant agree with you on that one. I have been taking 1mg of Klonopin everyday for three years for restless leg syndrome and light anxiety. It has worked everyday of all three years. The buzz fades away after the first month or two but its affectiveness is great.


----------



## dreamitbig

*Hope I can help*

My regular doc when i 1st started seeing him he gave me klonopin, in which i needed a sleep study. Well as of now after 2 sleep studies and i still need another 1 because i evidently couldnt relax enough to go to sleep i ended up in the er because of 4 days without sleep and in the er the doc i saw provoked me to anger ( after 4 days not hard to do ) on purpose but i didnt realize it and i went into an anxiety attack so he gave me valuim and not only have i had sleep but i feel better so for those wondering which medication is the best, it really depends on ur situation but valuim is also a muscle relaxer. Think of it this way, taking robaxin for those that know what that is but taking the robaxin with a zanax.:yes


----------



## dreamitbig

*Trying to offer help*



caslon said:


> My doc prescribed Valium for me in 2 mg doses. It has been working somewhat in making me more relaxed. Does anyone know if Klonopin is more effective? It seems a lot more people take Klonopin rather than Valium. Any ideas why?


My regular doc when i 1st started seeing him he gave me klonopin, in which i needed a sleep study. Well as of now after 2 sleep studies and i still need another 1 because i evidently couldnt relax enough to go to sleep i ended up in the er because of 4 days without sleep and in the er the doc i saw provoked me to anger ( after 4 days not hard to do ) on purpose but i didnt realize it and i went into an anxiety attack so he gave me valuim and not only have i had sleep but i feel better so for those wondering which medication is the best, it really depends on ur situation but valuim is also a muscle relaxer. Think of it this way, taking robaxin for those that know what that is but taking the robaxin with a zanax.


----------



## dreamitbig

Cajun said:


> Sorry bud, I cant agree with you on that one. I have been taking 1mg of Klonopin everyday for three years for restless leg syndrome and light anxiety. It has worked everyday of all three years. The buzz fades away after the first month or two but its affectiveness is great.


it does help with rls at least for me.


----------



## jimity

UltraShy said:


> I think Valium is also viewed as very old-fashioned --this was the drug for neurotic housewives in the 1960s. It's the drug grandma took so long ago.


There's this alternate version song about the twelve days of christmas and the guy sings about this lady taking more and more valium and eventually needs to take up to hundreds of milligrams per day just to stop her from stressing out.


----------



## istayhome

I think that klonopin suuu-uuuucks
and Valium rooooo-ooooocks!
I take 30 mg of valium per day.


----------



## peacemaker117

caslon said:


> My doc prescribed Valium for me in 2 mg doses. It has been working somewhat in making me more relaxed. Does anyone know if Klonopin is more effective? It seems a lot more people take Klonopin rather than Valium. Any ideas why?


no Klonopin is baby asprin


----------



## ChopSuey

This is like asking if pizza is more tasty than a cheeseburger; it's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

caslon said:


> My doc prescribed Valium for me in 2 mg doses. It has been working somewhat in making me more relaxed. Does anyone know if Klonopin is more effective? It seems a lot more people take Klonopin rather than Valium. Any ideas why?


I don't think either are effective and I have tried both for long periods of time. They do not make me any less self-conscious or more pro-social. I am frankly baffled that so many people endorse benzodiazepines as a treatment for social anxiety. On the other hand, if you are going through a panic attack or something really traumatic just happened, then a strong, fast acting benzo such as xanax or temazepam might be helpful to calm you down for awhile.


----------



## pup55

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I don't think either are effective and I have tried both for long periods of time. They do not make me any less self-conscious or more pro-social. I am frankly baffled that so many people endorse benzodiazepines as a treatment for social anxiety. On the other hand, if you are going through a panic attack or something really traumatic just happened, then a strong, fast acting benzo such as xanax or temazepam might be helpful to calm you down for awhile.


See i am very very shy..benzos make me want to talk to people..meet new people..try new things ect. Much more outgoing and it's great


----------



## boooradley

valium and klonopin both work for me but always make me too tired. i like xanax but it makes me feel too out of it but great for anxiety. my favorite is ativan. it makes me feel so good. i actually feel somewhat energetic, motivated, and feel like i have to do something constructive which i do. absolute no anxiety or fear or anything. it's kinda like a drunk feeling but i feel i have more control. it does mess with memory though. i do take a high dose though, im only 120 pounds and have taken up to 10 mg in a day. after it wears off i feel very relaxed and tired but this is great for when i go to bed. also i love how i have no hangover or bad feeling the next day. i believe benzos should only be taken every day in rare circumstances under the supervision of a doctor. i usually only take them 0-2 times a month. i find if i take them everyday the tolerance build up is extremely fast. some people say the anti anxiety property still works though, they just dont get the good euphoric rush anymore 20 minutes after taking it. i've been taking benzos for over 10 years and never had any withdraw symptoms. but i've also never taken them everyday for a long period of time. there has been months where i took none. i also dont think any benzo should be given to anyone that has a history of alcohol abuse or substance abuse. those people almost always abuse them and sell them to friends to get high from. i've seen it all too much. they give the drugs a terrible reputation. they're the best when used as medicine. it sucks because it ruins it for people who actually have serious anxiety problems and should be put on the drug but have trouble getting a prescription because a lot of drs are ify of giving an addictive controlled substance. what i find works for long term everyday treatment is SSRIs. they really help me then i just keep benzos on the side and take when needed. SSRI's have also gotten a bad rep from people committing suicide. i've never felt suicidal from taking them but i also never experienced suicidal tendancies in my life. they do have side effects but i find they go away after a couple weeks at the most. also if 1 doesnt work, just like benzos, there are many different ones to try. they also are not addictive in the aspect that you will never crave it. benzos are very addictive. SSRIs will cause discontinuation syndrome when going off so in that case you go off slowly.


----------



## boooradley

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I don't think either are effective and I have tried both for long periods of time. They do not make me any less self-conscious or more pro-social. I am frankly baffled that so many people endorse benzodiazepines as a treatment for social anxiety. On the other hand, if you are going through a panic attack or something really traumatic just happened, then a strong, fast acting benzo such as xanax or temazepam might be helpful to calm you down for awhile.


i find the benzo ativan to make me extremely social. almost as much even as when i used to take ecstasy years ago. (not recommending anyone take ecstasy, it's highly illegal and is a lot more dangerous than benzos.) you have to understand that everyone is different. what works for you or one person doesnt always work for another. like for me, i can't take prozac, it gives me insomnia. i can't take paxil, i get hot flashes and dont feel right. zoloft on the other hand, works pretty good. a lot of times when a dr prescribes psyche medications, it's just to try and see if it works. then the patient usually has the option to stay on it, or try something different. the dr does what works but doesnt know what works best. only the patient knows what works best for them. all benzos i have tried work great for anxiety but i like ativan the best because it seems to keep me the most active and i dont feel too sedated until the end of the day when im closer to going to bed.

drugs are actually very good. almost every person on earth does drugs except most amish who dont believe in medicine. no one would live very long if we didnt have anti biotics. most people take OTC tylenol or ibuprofen for minor pain. there is nothing wrong with using drugs. drugs should never be blamed. it's the individuals that are not educated about them or do not use them properly. even recreational drug use is ok as long as the users are not causing problems. a lot of people consume the drug alcohol several times a week yet they still show up for work everyday in good shape.


----------



## ellespirit

Yes, I agree, drugs should never be blamed. Yet, they can have so many side-effects....


----------



## cwake22

I was going to reply here but made a new thread instead called "Benzos at the Doc" if anyone can help I'd greatly appreciate it.

here's what I wrote:

How do all you people get these crazy high doses of Klonopin/Xanax? I've seen probably close to 10 docs/pdocs over the last 4-5 years and the absolute most Xanax I was ever on was 3mg a day. Same with Klonopin. I was on 1.5mg for over a year and my new doc JUST raised me to 2mg, 3mg if I absolutely have to. What do doctors say when they hand out 2mg Xanax or 2mg Klonopin?? 

I mean A script for 2mg 3x a day of either would be pretty hefty, someone mentioned Klonopin at 6mg being great. And I'm sure it is! In fact, my tolerance is at a point I think I would really be better at that level. But the doctors around here (and I've seen docs in two states opposite sides of the US now) just don't seem to want to surpass 1mg of anything. My doc just raised me to 1mg klonopin tabs and would probably take a miracle to get to 2mg. They're all quick to jump the dose on the SSRI or SNRI as high as it'll go but as my psych said for benzos "you practically have to give your left arm to get it."

When I take 2mg of Klonopin, I feel like it WORKS. 1mg is mild and 0.5mg might as well take a tylenol. But there's no way I could convince my doc to go up to 2mg tabs no matter how well I plead my case or how bad my anxiety is, and that goes for all the docs I've seen. Not one has ever come close to above 2mg/day. Even after a 5 year history with psych meds and benzos they don't want to trust my judgment on what I need. If you walk in and say oh I'm on 20mg Lexapro (the highest), they'll throw a script at you no questions asked. If you say I'm on 2mg Klon 3x a day they refer you to some specialist who writes you 0.5mg once a day. It's lunacy.

I need sufficient dosing! Any help?


----------



## ellespirit

I've never tried Xanax


----------



## Bubble B

Who prescribes valium???? So old. Klonopin is way better, it really is valium 2.0. Klonipin .05mg lasts long and does wonders, Valium is like for sleep or sedation not daytime anxiety.


----------



## Slytherclaw

I've never taken Valium...I have too high a tolerance for klonopin but it does work very well.


----------



## miminka

yeah i don't understand the logic of docs tbh. i could kind of tell my doc was slightly reticent to prescribe me klonopin but when she did it was at a higher dose and w more repeats than i initially expected.

if they're prescribing you a benzodiazepine like xanax/klonopin/ativan for daily, routine use, they should expect that after some time you'll need the dose raised because the nature of these drugs is you build up a tolerance, or metabolize them faster (the effectiveness of a certain dose of drug has a lot to do with the speed of your metabolism; i have a very high metabolism, so obviously a low drug dose will be less effective for me) and they should not be suspicious or resistant to raising the dose according to your need- especially if they're the ones who prescribed the benzo to be taken on a routine basis to begin with.

yet, they're more than happy to throw all the ****ty, useless ssris at you to treat the slightest thing.. but when it comes to drugs that actually improve how you feel and function, like amphetamines (which i do think are far more useful in treating chronic/severe and recurring depression than ssris) _heaven forbid_ they prescribe you those.

people are more likely to develop addictions to and abuse things that are heavily restricted. now psychiatrists are researching the uses of mdma to treat catatonic/severe depression.


----------



## 2me4u

The medications work differently for different people, apparently. Klonopin can help me feel relaxed and damn near normal for days. Valium just made me SLEEPY. And I was still anxious. I hated it. Actually, out of Klonopin, Valium, Xanax, and Ativan, I felt like Valium was the most underwhelming.


----------



## 2me4u

miminka said:


> yeah i don't understand the logic of docs tbh. i could kind of tell my doc was slightly reticent to prescribe me klonopin but when she did it was at a higher dose and w more repeats than i initially expected.
> 
> if they're prescribing you a benzodiazepine like xanax/klonopin/ativan for daily, routine use, they should expect that after some time you'll need the dose raised because the nature of these drugs is you build up a tolerance, or metabolize them faster (the effectiveness of a certain dose of drug has a lot to do with the speed of your metabolism; i have a very high metabolism, so obviously a low drug dose will be less effective for me) and they should not be suspicious or resistant to raising the dose according to your need- especially if they're the ones who prescribed the benzo to be taken on a routine basis to begin with. In theory I don't want to be reliant on Klonopin...but then, is being reliant on an SSRI any better? Because that's exactly what you become.
> 
> yet, they're more than happy to throw all the ****ty, useless ssris at you to treat the slightest thing.. but when it comes to drugs that actually improve how you feel and function, like amphetamines (which i do think are far more useful in treating chronic/severe and recurring depression than ssris) _heaven forbid_ they prescribe you those.
> 
> people are more likely to develop addictions to and abuse things that are heavily restricted. now psychiatrists are researching the uses of mdma to treat catatonic/severe depression.


I SO agree. When I tell therapists or doctors that I have been on Klonopin for years and that it has actually helped me function. (I was able to move out on my own and get multiple jobs while on it, and I can go places and not be absolutely terrified to the point of contemplating suicide by the time I return home). And yet they look at me like my heart might explode in my chest from taking these pills. Their solution? Chuck some SSRIs my way without a second thought. After 10 years of using that crap I know it doesn't work too well for chronic anxiety, if it does anything at all. Klonopin, however, has admittedly done its job for years.


----------



## ellespirit

Klonopin worked for me too.


----------



## derekg

*Wrong*



gillettecavalcad3 said:


> I prefer Klonopin due to the longer half life and the fact that it makes me feel so happy when I am on it. I don't know if that is because I can do normal things on it like chat up girls and generally just be the person I had always fantasized about being when I wasn't taken any meds.
> 
> Clonazepam and propranolol work really nice together. I have no inhibitions and it is great. Been on them for 5 - 6 years but take them on PRN basis to keep the efficacy. I was going to add adderall to the list. But my pdoc wants to put me on Nardil first alongside the clonazepam.


Propranolol is for high blood pressure. It will have to euphoric or anti anxiety effects


----------



## Caterpillar13

UltraShy said:


> In general, all benzos work equally well. Of course, everyone is different, so some will find one to work better than another. My personal opinion is that Valium is clearly superior to Klonopin, but YMMV and you'll never know unless you try them yourself.
> 
> BTW, you got a very weak dose. In fact, the weakest there is. Valium comes in 2,5,10
> 
> I know people on something called dalmane 30's and its a benzo I thought it was valium ? No? Everyone I know who is on them loves them.


----------



## 666007

*Coming off 0.5mg xanax and 5mg of valium,and the Klonipin is so weak!*



brokenchelle said:


> i feel im the same way as you im 27.. im 5'7 and i weigh more than you... i used to just think that i was crazy bc id take all these meds at once and still not feel relief.. in general i think the best thing is to just come off all together... thats what im trying to do...i just posted something before reading yr post. idk if youll get this... but i def know how you feel and have been in yr shoes... from takn my kpin and mixn it with xanax all at once... i have taken up to like i said 15mg of kpin and it not even help me sleep... i was really upset one day and my anxiotey was getting the best of me. i took 45 of my 1mg kpin (45mg of kpin at once) and a lil booze...and i still did not feel anything...with having a bad childhood past ive also become addicted to other drugs..bc it makes me feel better and calms me down more than any benzo. but i also did just post i just switched from kpin to valium. im hoping that it will be okay.. i hope you find an answer...im hopping i do too...


Responding to your question regarding valium and xanax or clonopin,BOTH Xanax And CLONAZEPAM are just equally as bad when ist comes to tapering off the Rivotril(i actually caught a plane to the gold coast in order to get an extra 300 2 mg tables from a friend who has a central tremor i have experienced very bad bounce back depression from stopping 1.5 mg of xanax 5mg of valium 20 MG of Oxycontin +oxynorm 10 mg and endone X 60 per script for Chronic back pain the contin has risen from 5 mg in 2008 to 40 mg daily in 2014 and have just been cut off my .5 mg alprazolam and 5 mg of diazepam (Valium) the first thing thats happened in the 4-6 weeks ive been off valium and xaax but still keeping alodorm(Nitrazepam to aid my sleep i hope this is of some help to many people SO DONT TAKE XANAX unless a phyciatrist prescribes the withdrawral symptons for you first Regards ,666007


----------



## zeusko87

i have not tried valium but i am currently on clonazepam. the big problem with benzos is that tolerance build up very quickly. first few days when i started klonopin 1.5 mg was very nice and it made me sedated and gave me a nice buzz similar to alcohol. but after only 4-5 days i took my regular dosage (1.5 mg) and i felt nothing. it did not make me calm or relaxed, there was not buzz feeling anymore. so another week i took 2 mg and it lasted couple of days then i had to raise my dose again to feel the same effect. i think klonpin is a good medication but it is not pro social (actually it makes me more depressed) and problems with tolerance make it useful only short-term. i am on klonazepam for last 3 months but i take it only 3-4 times a week. my dosage is 4 mg now.


----------



## meffect

ive been perscribed ativan and klopin for a few years now. i just feel like **** all the time. if i take a normal dose, im extremely tired during the day. if i take a low dose, i have the worst withdrawls you can imagine. I just cannot get passed the withdrawls and im forced to take more klonopin. 

i want to ask my doc next to switch to valium with the hopes that it will allow me to get off the klonopin and not be as tired all the time. then.. perhaps go start tapering off benzo's all together


----------



## meffect

zeusko87 said:


> i have not tried valium but i am currently on clonazepam. the big problem with benzos is that tolerance build up very quickly. first few days when i started klonopin 1.5 mg was very nice and it made me sedated and gave me a nice buzz similar to alcohol. but after only 4-5 days i took my regular dosage (1.5 mg) and i felt nothing. it did not make me calm or relaxed, there was not buzz feeling anymore. so another week i took 2 mg and it lasted couple of days then i had to raise my dose again to feel the same effect. i think klonpin is a good medication but it is not pro social (actually it makes me more depressed) and problems with tolerance make it useful only short-term. i am on klonazepam for last 3 months but i take it only 3-4 times a week. my dosage is 4 mg now.


yes.. im getting extremely depressed with klonopin to the point where i have to take anti depressants which just seems to make things worse. the higher dose of klonopin the more depression it seems with me


----------



## 8888

I tried Klonipin but didn't do much. Valium works for me.


----------



## LilMissK

I find that I can take 1 mg of clonapen or 1/4 of a 5 mg valium. The Valium puts me straight to sleep and 1 mg of clonapen does the same! At first the valium made me really irritable the next day but now I am over that and I prefer it to my clonapen! But like I said... I only need 1/4 to 1/2 of the Valium depending on how upset I am! Now I also take it with my pain medication to keep me from getting iteratively! All in all I like the Valium the best! When I tried Xanax it made me really really MEAN!


----------



## meffect

UltraShy said:


> In general, all benzos work equally well. Of course, everyone is different, so some will find one to work better than another. My personal opinion is that Valium is clearly superior to Klonopin, but YMMV and you'll never know unless you try them yourself.
> 
> BTW, you got a very weak dose. In fact, the weakest there is. Valium comes in 2, 5, and 10 mg tablets.
> 
> It has everything to do with history & reputation and zip to do with pharmacology. Valium was handed out like candy 30 years ago, becoming the #1 selling prescription drug of the 1970s. Valium got a bad reputation due to this overprescribing and it's never recovered from this undeserved reputation. It's a good drug, but has a reputation that sucks.
> 
> Klonopin doesn't have such a bad reputation, largely because it's not a household name. Unless you have anxiety, seizures, or work in the medical field you likely have no clue what Klonopin is. It can't have a bad reputation -- when it has no reputation at all with the general public!
> 
> I think Valium is also viewed as very old-fashioned --this was the drug for neurotic housewives in the 1960s. It's the drug grandma took so long ago. (Valium hit the market in 1963, the second benzo there was -- Librium being the first in 1960).


Also maybe because Valium has 3 benzo active metabolites , which all have different half lives. Seems a little weird of a drug to me, from a logical perspective, to have parts of the drug wear off at different time intervals than the others. That's on paper though. In practice, I have not noticed this to be an issue

But I do believe you hit the nail on the head and that your reasoning is the most prevalent reason why Valium isn't prescribed as much

I'm currently evaluating Valium right now. I did not like Klonopin because it makes me feel tired, depressed, and sick feeling. Xanax and Ativan were annoying because of the peeks and valleys it has because of the short half life.

Valium is difficult to evaluate because I'm trying to get my dosage right. I don't want to take too much because then I lose the part of my personality that I like. It takes a while to acclimate to a new dosage because of the long half life


----------



## trueblue1

I have been taking 2 MG of Klonopin/day for about 1 year now. I deal with a lot of pain and am on 50 MCG/Hr Fentanyl patches, which really helps a lot, but not enough to allow me to sleep very long w/o waking in pain.

The Klonopin not only handles my panic attacks, but it also allows me to sleep longer. Still not 8 hours, but better than the 2-3 w/o it. I'm not sure that, unless a very high dosage, Valium would work for the sleeping issue.


----------



## UltraShy

My suggestion: try all the benzos and see which one you like best. Personally, I find them all equally useless.


----------

